# First heat cycle



## SB's Grl (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi my dog Kali is in her first heat. This morning she was whining a lot. We brought her outside and she squatted for awhile with nothing coming out. Then we took her out again, she peed but still squatted for a while. She also pooped smaller than usual. I now have her blocked in the kitchen because she is peeing everywhere. She is crate trained, but i do not want to keep her in it all day, that's why i blocked her in the kitchen. 
Is this normal behavior? Should i take her water away for a little bit?
Thank you!!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you sure she's in heat and doesn't have a UTI?


----------



## SB's Grl (Aug 14, 2017)

She is definitely in heat. She has been bleeding and is very swollen now.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd have her tested for a UTI. I've never dealt with a female in heat personally, but I've never heard any of my friends mention their's peeing in the house either. The whimpering is something you'll just have to get used to, and make sure you are watching her like a hawk when you take her outside. Don't leave her alone. Males will surprise you with the amazing acrobatics they can perform to tie with a female.


----------



## SB's Grl (Aug 14, 2017)

i won't let her in my backyard because i am afraid males may get in. That's why i have her in my kitchen. When i googled it did say they will urinate everywhere to leave their smell. But this is my first experience with a dog in heat, so I wasn't sure. 
i will have her checked for a UTI. Thanks so much!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I mean, if you're not letting her outside, then she's going to pee inside. But if you're taking her out and she's still going inside then you should def have her checked to be safe.


----------



## SB's Grl (Aug 14, 2017)

i am walking her. But she is peeing around the kitchen more than she ever would need to go out. I read somewhere sometimes while they are in heat they pee to leave their mark. I have another female dog and a male. They are both fixed. So i am not sure if she is doing it more because of them also.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure she's just uncomfortable all around. I mean in her head all she is thinking about is getting some. If the urinating continues beyond her cycle, I would have her tested for a UTI. Some vets will let you just bring in a urine sample and they can test it for you without dragging her in.


----------



## SB's Grl (Aug 14, 2017)

thanks!!
She sometimes eats dog poop, hers and our other dogs. 
What do you feed your pit?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

An upgrade in diet will more then likely help the poop eating. 
My pit dog is now getting Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream because I got tired of driving 30 minutes to Tractor Supply to buy 4Health. My Bully is fed Prey model Raw.


----------



## SB's Grl (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks again for all your help!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

No problem at all. I hope her cycle passes quickly and she gets back to normal for you. Also, when you get around to it, post some pics. We love pics around here.


----------



## SB's Grl (Aug 14, 2017)

Will definitely post some


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Keep in mind, with an unspayed bitch, there is always a risk for Pyometra. It can be deadly if untreated. It is something to always keep in the back of your mind. I found a helpful list of symptoms:
Signs of pyometra

Early stages:

Licking back end more
Season lasts longer than usual
Off colour
Off her food
Drinking and urinating more
Vomiting
Advanced stages:

Pus coming from vulva
Swollen abdomen
Collapse


----------



## Flux (Aug 5, 2017)

How old is your pooch? My girl is around 7mon so I'm in for a heat cycle soon........not excited about that


----------

